# I need a name...!!



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Hey all! I need a new name for my little foster pup. "Rango' isn't working for us and it's confusing the heck out of Ranger, despite me trying to enunciate the "O" and "ER" sound in both names. I'm looking for something full of spunk and attitude! So far all i've thought of are: Taz...and I can't remember the other one. 

Here are some pics to help with ideas:























































His nicknames are: Fireball, spitfire (which combined into spitball), and stinkbug.

He is a confident little guy when he's in a secure environment but gets timid and worried when he's outside. The vet said he has the look of the weight of the world in his eyes which is sad that a little 3 month old pup has that look. My goal is to get him more outgoing and gregarious which is why I want a spunky name...i think animals live up to their names so we need a good, confident one! 

Thanks all!


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

I suggested it for someone else on here but I think Trouble is a cute name and he looks like it might fit him.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Spunky
Spanky
Spike
Sprite
Razamataz
Comet
Mischief
Mercury


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

How about:

Spunky
Spike
Cujo
Ziggy
Bandit
Banjo
Cedric
Gizmo
Ninja
Mugsy

I'm useless when it comes to names for small dogs!!!


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Going off of spitfire or fireball......
Blaze
Flare
Scorch
Spark
Punch
Gusto
Snap
Dash
Zeal
Zip
Zing


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

He looks like a killer "Kilo" to me! or how about Cujo? lol


----------



## Summer's Mom (Oct 20, 2010)

I like Spark, Zip and Comet!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

He's so adorable, you've gotten some great name suggestions. Just throwing this out there........you might want to refrain from choosing a name that might have any negative connotations or would give a negative impression of him, potential adopters might get the wrong impression of this fun loving little guy.

Mischief, Bandit, Gizmo, Sparky, all of those are great and fits his personality.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Aw, he's cute. He looks like my neighbor's little JRT named PITA -Pain In The A** 

I hope the little guy doesn't get confused with the name change. Why not keep calling him by one of he nicknames you've given him? You're already using them.

Just had a thought. Why not something that rhymes with Rango, like Tango. Sounds different than Ranger and enough like his old name that he should take it it easily.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Rocco
Rowdy
rocky


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

paula bedard said:


> Aw, he's cute. He looks like my neighbor's little JRT named PITA -Pain In The A**
> 
> I hope the little guy doesn't get confused with the name change. Why not keep calling him by one of he nicknames you've given him? You're already using them.
> 
> Just had a thought. Why not something that rhymes with Rango, like Tango. Sounds different than Ranger and enough like his old name that he should take it it easily.


I agreee, that's a great idea. 

Cute name of your neighbor's JRT, too funny.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Great ideas on here, thanks guys! So far I'm still using Rango when I have to call him something but he's also responding to 'Ranger' even if Ranger isn't in the room. I have no idea what to do. I like the idea of keeping it to it rhymes with Rango...my dad wants to call him Dingo because of his ears!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Gibs, comet, rasquel.


----------



## Sosoprano (Apr 27, 2011)

Batman


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

He reminds me of Dodger from Oliver & Company.... 

But I'd call him Billy-Joel instead.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

What about Tango? or Fandango?

Or Bandit?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Whatever nickname you call him most often is his name!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Ranger said:


> Great ideas on here, thanks guys! So far I'm still using Rango when I have to call him something but he's also responding to 'Ranger' even if Ranger isn't in the room. I have no idea what to do. I like the idea of keeping it to it rhymes with Rango...my dad wants to call him Dingo because of his ears!


If you want to change it because it's too similar to Ranger, you should change it to a totally different sound or it will still be too similar. He is totally young enough to learn a new name.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Ticket
Rock-it
Sprocket
Stitch
Stretch
Trooper


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Great ideas everyone! Ranger is now responding to Rango, Tango, and "Bango" which I threw out of left field. Rango is responding to, well, anything that Ranger does! 

I think I've narrowed it down to a few options: Taz (as in Tasmanian Devil), Connor, Trooper and while I personally love Whisky, I've decided it doesn't really suit him and isn't family-friendly if there are young kids! Can't have an 8 yr old yelling out "Whisky!! Whisky!!"

I do feel bad about changing his name, though. I keep thinking maybe I don't have to but Ranger is utterly confused, especially when he's lying down quietly and I say, "Rango - enough". Poor Ranger gets up and comes over to me to apologize for whatever it is he thinks I think he's done!


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

He looks like a Pip to me.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Throttle. If I ever get a JRT that's one of the names I'd consider....


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Bender said:


> Throttle. If I ever get a JRT that's one of the names I'd consider....


For their revved up attitude, AND what you'd like to to do them on occasion?


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

mylissyk said:


> For their revved up attitude, AND what you'd like to to do them on occasion?


YUP!:

Guess what I'd name a papillon?

Lana


----------

